
Can anyone recommend a good IP lawyer/firm in Mountain View? - evandonaldson

======
wayclever
Are you developing IP you want to protect? If so, are you seeking patent
protection, or just trademark/copyright registrations? If seeking patent
protection, are your inventions computer hardware/software related? Biotech?
Medical device? Finance? Mechanical? or electromechanical?

Or are you seeking IP litigation counsel (i.e. patent infringement)? If so,
are you prospective plaintiff, or defendant?

Will check back and depending upon your response will suggest candidate(s)
that best fit your present needs. Otherwise, you can simply conduct a Google
search, or call Wilson Sonsini Goodrich & Rosati in Palo Alto.

